# Mitomycin C reimbursement



## jfuse2 (Jul 10, 2014)

My provider has asked me to do research on Mitomycin C reimbursement.  We were under the impression it was not billable, and we have not been billing for it.  

Does anyone bill for it and get reimbursed?  Here are parts of the note: 

"Direct microlayngoscopy with tracheal bronchoscopy with incision and dilation of stenosis with steroid injection and topical Mitomycin C"

"Mitomycin C was placed at 0.5 mg/mL for 3 minutes and washed with 5 sloppy wet cottonoids"

We do bill for the steroid injection.  

Any help is appreciated.


----------

